# Blm



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

My BLM Mustang pony seems to like slavery. He's 13 hands of good, contented mustang. In fact, of our 3 horses, he is the only one my wife trusts to keep her safe.

Of course, the other two were bred to slavery, so they may be more resentful. But even my domesticated slave-horses, ripped from their happy family life, seem to like me and my family.

Below is my BLM-slave mustang with my cruel, vicious daughter-in-law:


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

*rolls eyes*

The BLM is designed to preserve the breed. They adopt the horses out to control the population in the wild. Just like hunting season for moose, bear, deer, elk, cougar, coyote, etc. I suppose they could make a hunting season for wild horses, would you prefer that? Or would you rather the land gets overrun with so many horses that there isn't enough food for them and they starve to death. Oh yes, so much better then a loving, caring home.

Are you even a horse rider or owner? I guess my horses out back are "slaves" as well considering they got rode today.


----------



## Mustanglover63 (Mar 15, 2012)

Well that doesn't mean some of them dont like it, that's just my opinion. I love mustangs!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

I know - isn't it horrible? They are torn from their homes where they have to scavenge for food, fight harsh winters with frozen water, many times don't even have enough food, have to worry about predators, run miles and miles each day - and they are taken away from all that glory for what? A safe cushy stall or pasture, plenty of food, and maybe an hour or a few of "slavery" per day? Absolutely horrible! I just don't understand why any of them gentle down let alone sometimes be the first one to great their masters before the rest of the domestic borns. I just don't get it.


----------



## Mustanglover63 (Mar 15, 2012)

To controle the population? They pull them out and say there is not enuf grass for them to grade, then put cows on the land wich eat twice as much?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## happy123 (Jan 4, 2012)

Watching this thread...


----------



## happy123 (Jan 4, 2012)

Do you have spell check Mustanglover?


----------



## Mustanglover63 (Mar 15, 2012)

I'm just saying I dont get why we have to take them out of the home they love and were born in. You known, where they have lived for thousands of years!?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mustanglover63 (Mar 15, 2012)

No, I do not have spell check
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mustanglover63 (Mar 15, 2012)

And I do own Four horses! Demesticated horses! You know that are born in captivity?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mustanglover63 (Mar 15, 2012)

That dont know what being wild feels like?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

You do realize mustangs are domestics that turned feral, right? They aren't truly wild animals? I love mustangs and believe that there should always be herds maintained in the wild even if just for heritage sake, but they are what they are. As long as they are captured young enough they adapt back to domestic life very well.


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

Mustanglover63 said:


> I'm just saying I dont get why we have to take them out of the home they love and were born in. You known, where they have lived for thousands of years!?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


What makes you think they 'love' their home? My BLM mustang LOVES his corral. And no, they didn't live there for thousands of years, and a horse wouldn't know his family history anyways.

You want to know why "Cowboy" loves slavery? Because he doesn't have to work hard, he hangs out with other horses, has shelter when the weather sucks, and I go out before breakfast each morning and feed my 'slaves'. People scratch his neck, pet him, ride him some, clean his feet, and give him treats. And water! He's a Arizona BLM kind of pony, and having his bucket filled with water and scrubbed regularly makes him a happy mustang.


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

In my area they round up the mustangs and estranged horses on the range because it's over grazed, after wildland fires, because there's no water, and because people throw hay along side the road to feed them and they get hit by cars and die or have to be killed or kill the people in the cars that hit them, I don't really agree with the round up methods they use, but I'd rather see them rounded up than starve to death, die of thirst, or get hit by cars. Yes the range is used for cows to graze and the ranchers pay the government to let them graze. The herds have to be managed somehow, people would freak out if the government opened a hunting season on them to thin the herds, like to do with other animals like deer. I don't know about other places but here they are round the herds up and castrating the stallions, giving them shots and turning them back out. They are also giving mares depo shots. 

The land can only handle so many animals on it at a time.


----------



## Mustanglover63 (Mar 15, 2012)

Well the descend from the wild horse, you know before people where people where around?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

Mustanglover63 said:


> That dont know what being wild feels like?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Pray tell...what does "being wild feels like"?


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Where do you think that *your* domesticated horses came from? They were once wild...

Where do you think dogs came from? They were once wild. How inhumane to keep them as pets! Cats too! And pigs, and cows and so on, and so on, and so on.


----------



## Mustanglover63 (Mar 15, 2012)

A quarter horse? I don't think so
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mustanglover63 (Mar 15, 2012)

Just drop this subject please! Stop
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## happy123 (Jan 4, 2012)

QH's were wild at one point. Everything was. Actually, QH's are probably closer to being wild than a lot of other breeds.


----------



## Mustanglover63 (Mar 15, 2012)

Ok, and have any of you payed attention to my username? And please stop talking about this
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

A QH came from the same "wild" horses mustangs did. In fact - a lot of mustangs have QH and other stock horses in them due to horses being released from ranches either on purpose or accident.


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

well people were in the America's before modern horses were, the horses here now where brought over from other places, like Spain, England, the horses that were originally here became extinct before there were people here.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

This is a public forum and people can post their opinions if they'd like. But keep in mind, everyone has their own opinions. And just because ours, don't agree with yours, isn't going to "stop" this thread. 

It sounds like you are very young though and should do some research before making such a bold statement such as "the blm makes slaves out of mustangs"


----------



## Mustanglover63 (Mar 15, 2012)

I never said that! And yes I am very young! And to let you all know I have train 3 horses!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

So what about your user name? I absolutely love mustangs even if my user name does not state that. I've had two in the past and I'm about ready to adopt another. And you really can't just start a topic with a strong view point and then expect everything to stop discussing it just because the views presented disagree with you. That is part of a forum - a place to discuss similar and different view points.


----------



## happy123 (Jan 4, 2012)

Mustanglover63 said:


> They are taking wild mustangs away from their home and train them. How would you like it if some one took you out of your home and make you a slave!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


That's pretty much what you said...


----------



## Mustanglover63 (Mar 15, 2012)

I know, but everyone is just assuming that I hate mustangs!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

No-one is assuming such a thing. You are just sadly misinformed about what, how and why the BLM does what it does.


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

No, I don't think you hate mustangs...just that you don't know much about them.


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

No we don't assume that you hate mustangs, it's that you hate BLM for rounding them up. If the round ups didn't happen there would be alot of dead horses on the range.


----------



## happy123 (Jan 4, 2012)

And that would be gross. Nobody wants to see dead horses.


----------



## soenjer55 (Dec 4, 2011)

Mustanglover63 said:


> I'm just saying I dont get why we have to take them out of the home they love and were born in. You known, where they have lived for thousands of years!?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Because if we don't control their population by adopting the poor things into these obviously abusive homes, nature will take over. And nature's population control isn't quite as nice as placing them with people who dote on them, feed them daily, and keep them healthy.


----------



## Mustanglover63 (Mar 15, 2012)

Well I'm only 14! And only had horses for a year! But I saw a show about blm and that is we're I got it from
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

happy123 said:


> And that would be gross. Nobody wants to see dead horses.


I'm not sure if we would see many. I think coyotes and other predators would take care of that. Which would then shoot their population up and then we'd be over-run by coyotes etc. because the food is so good because of the mustangs being overrun, weak and starving from lack of grazing land.

Mother nature is tricky.


----------



## soenjer55 (Dec 4, 2011)

I like the fact that you're speaking your opinion, and that you care, mustanglover, but one show isn't going to give you all the facts. I remember when I read a book about mustangs when I was about 12, and I thought the same thing you did- I was vehemently against people touching mustangs. But it's not like that, in reality, and it kind of hurt to find out that I was wrong, and there's more harm done by leaving them alone out there than what the BLM does.


----------



## Mustanglover63 (Mar 15, 2012)

Please! Stop!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

The round ups aren't nice or pretty and some horses die during them, the are run to death, break legs, abort foals, and things like that, but most are ok after the round up, they are put in holding pens checked by vets, given shots, gelded if needed, some are put down because of various reasons, but as in the wild only the strong survive, it's harsh but a reality.


----------



## Mustanglover63 (Mar 15, 2012)

Ok, thank you! But can you guys please stop! I get all of my email from this on my iPod! It will not stop beeping!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

you started this thread, and it's a very touchy subject.


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

Could you change your account settings so you don't get notified?


----------



## Mustanglover63 (Mar 15, 2012)

I don't know how to!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

mustanglover63, I'm sure we would all love to see a bunch of horses roaming happily around in the wild. The problem is, the horses are not native to the area, their hooves destroy the ground and they tend to eat the short, sweet young grass rather than the longer grasses - which again, wrecks the ground and puts a lot of strain on the native grazing animals in the area. 
You then have the problem of severe soil erosion, because the ground has very little top soil and no low lying grasses to hold it together. 

Then to think of the horses - they keep breeding, their numbers keep increasing, so they keep eating and tramping the soil. They end up essentially starving themselves to death. 
I'm sure thousands of them would break their legs or end up with severe debilitating injuries. They then can't keep up with the herd, they can't eat, can't drink. So they either lay there for days, weeks, and die slowly and in horrendous amounts of pain, or they get ripped apart and eaten by something else. 
They are prone to many diseases and ailments, and as a result, their lifespam is really very short. Most stallions won't live past their 10th birthday in the wild, and they don't tend to die nice peaceful deaths either. There's no nice man with a needle and drugs, or a rifle, to make their passing quick and painless. 

Horses are generally very adaptable animals, sure they will be stressed in the first few days of capture, but it does not take them long to settle down. They don't mourn the past, horses live in the now. Don't confuse the horses in "Spirit" and "The Black Stallion" with real horses. 


Here in Australia, we do the same thing. As much as our brumbies are part of our history, we are forced to cull then and bring them in for domestication. The Snowy Mountain brumbies in particular, live in an extremely sensitive part of the Australian wilderness, and huge amounts of our endangered native animals are suffering as a result. 
We also cull kangaroos and koalas - they breed so successfully in some areas, that they literally eat themselves out of house and home, and starve to death. In the end, culling is the kindest option available. As horrible as it may be, we need to be realistic as well.


----------



## Mustanglover63 (Mar 15, 2012)

Please, no more re plyes to this!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kayty (Sep 8, 2009)

You started this subject, people are going to reply. If you don't like it, then next time - think before you post.


----------



## Mustanglover63 (Mar 15, 2012)

Then you tell me how to stop this tread I learned my lesson!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lonannuniel (Jun 13, 2008)

you should be receiving email notifications from this thread, there are links in those emails (usually at the bottom) that give you an option to unsubscribe from threads you have replied to or created. 

You cannot stop the discussion, but if you only have an issue with the constant notifications, there is the solution.

Best of luck.


----------



## Mustanglover63 (Mar 15, 2012)

Thanks
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Mustanglover63 (Mar 15, 2012)

How do you edit your account?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## donovan (Jun 11, 2009)

whatwould you rather they shoot them like the do with the wild Brumbies in australia????


----------



## Mustanglover63 (Mar 15, 2012)

No! And I asked a question!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## soenjer55 (Dec 4, 2011)

Go to 'user CP' in the top left-hand corner of the dark green bar, and click on it. On the left side of the page, there should be options for editing your account.


----------



## Mustanglover63 (Mar 15, 2012)

Thank you soo much!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## soenjer55 (Dec 4, 2011)

You're welcome, lol!


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Thank you all who helped this new member.


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

Mustanglover63 said:


> I'm just saying I dont get why we have to take them out of the home they love and were born in. You known, where they have lived for thousands of years!?
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


A thousand years ago there were so many more wolves and mountain lions who kept the population in check.....OH!! WAIT!! A thousand years ago there weren't any horses in the whole North American continent. Remember, they were brought by the Spanish? It was in your history books, I think.

So, they are not native here. The BLM is under no obligation to protect them at all under those circumstances. I guess you would rather see them "taken out" by a rifle. Quick and clean, and they don't have to deal with humans at all. :-x


----------



## busysmurf (Feb 16, 2012)

Where's rob? I need to prove I wasn't involved in this at all! LOL
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

I'm probably am going to get roasted for this but I would rather see them rounded up and taken to slaughter than be hit by cars, which happens at least once a week out here. At least then they would go for some use rather than the dead animal pit at the dump.


----------



## With Grace (Oct 20, 2011)

cmarie said:


> I'm probably am going to get roasted for this but I would rather see them rounded up and taken to slaughter than be hit by cars, which happens at least once a week out here. At least then they would go for some use rather than the dead animal pit at the dump.


OMG for real? I've never considered that mustangs got hit by cars. I can barely sleep if I see a deer on the side of the road, I'd need serious therapy if I saw a horse that had been hit!


----------



## Missy May (Feb 18, 2012)

The BLM couldn't manage a paper bag. Mustangers did not, as the blm would _love_ everyone to believe, round them all up and sell them for dog food. Some sort of protective measures needed to be put in place as time went on, no question....but BLM management was hardly a "protective" measure. And, for the money they should by now be running the finest stock on the planet. One can't say the horses have faired any better under the BLM.


----------



## Darrin (Jul 11, 2011)

Missy May said:


> The BLM couldn't manage a paper bag. Mustangers did not, as the blm would _love_ everyone to believe, round them all up and sell them for dog food. Some sort of protective measures needed to be put in place as time went on, no question....but BLM management was hardly a "protective" measure. And, for the money they should by now be running the finest stock on the planet. One can't say the horses have faired any better under the BLM.


That's typical of every government agency. Once they come into being they exist to support themselves and only nod in the direction of their purpose.


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

Missy May said:


> The BLM couldn't manage a paper bag. Mustangers did not, as the blm would _love_ everyone to believe, round them all up and sell them for dog food. Some sort of protective measures needed to be put in place as time went on, no question....but BLM management was hardly a "protective" measure. And, for the money they should by now be running the finest stock on the planet. One can't say the horses have faired any better under the BLM.


I have had my disagreements with the BLM and some of their policies, but I really feel sorry for them when it comes to managing the feral horses.

They not only have to manage herds according to numbers. They have to keep the land, all of it, accessible to hikers, bikers, campers, photography hobbyists. They have to manage prairie dogs, ferrets, big horn sheep, antelope, and deer habitats. They are charged with keeping certain reptile, amphibian, bird and insect numbers at designated numbers.

All this without enough man-power, money, or other resources. 

I could go on and on. I may anyway, depending on how this goes.

Anyway, the management of feral horses is actually just a fraction of what the BLM has to do. It just happens to be the favorite fraction of most horse lovers.


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

Yes Grace they get hit all the time here on the highways.

Missy May your right BLM does miss manage the horses as does the Dept of Ag and the Dept of the Interior.


----------



## soenjer55 (Dec 4, 2011)

Well. They may not be the ideal solution, but at least they're _something_... I don't know enough to really argue for or against them, though, so if anyone wants to provide hard facts/ sources, I would like to have more information on this matter so as to form an educated opinion. (without having to do the work myself, lol. I'm too tired to do the searchin'...)


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I honestly believe that the BLM is doing the best that they can to help the mustangs in spite of all the bureaucracy and bullspit that they have to deal with just being a government funded agency. Unfortunately, there is no single solution that will satisfy every person or be best for every horse.

And, even though I know the OP has been banned, I would like to mention that I'm sure my mustang guy is extremely unhappy being the big boss of his own little herd...or being able to bury his face in a hay bale whenever the heck he wants...or walk 100 feet to a full tub of nice clean water...or being taken to the vet if he colics...or having his feet nice and balanced so that they don't wear his joints down.

Yep, he looks absolutely miserable.









So miserable, in fact, that he actually walked away from that big bale of hay (along with the bay beside him, who is actually another mustang) to come meet the person who so horribly abuses him and makes him a slave









Yep, poor guy just looks so horribly abused and terrorized because he's forced to be around humans all the time. Can't you see the fear and hatred? :?









And, even being all tacked up, he's so miserable knowing that he's going to get to go for a nice trail ride...


----------



## Missy May (Feb 18, 2012)

boots said:


> I have had my disagreements with the BLM and some of their policies, but I really feel sorry for them when it comes to managing the feral horses.
> 
> They not only have to manage herds according to numbers. They have to keep the land, all of it, accessible to hikers, bikers, campers, photography hobbyists. They have to manage prairie dogs, ferrets, big horn sheep, antelope, and deer habitats. They are charged with keeping certain reptile, amphibian, bird and insect numbers at designated numbers.
> 
> ...


There are many aspects, the employees (human factor) is but one...which is riddled w nepotism, for starters. The regulations themselves are another (no thought went into that). Then there is funding. Perhaps today they are "underfunded", but that has not always been the case, by far. My hat is off to anyone in the BLM that is _qualified_ and is actually trying to do a good job - I haven't ever met one. They spend oodles of time writing reports, yet in decades of mismanagement - they haven't seemed to prepare a single document that identifies the multiple shortcomings of the program or identify improvements that would cost no more $$ to implement. It might take more talent, but not more $$.

Mustangers did not round up horses willy nilly and send them to slaughter. I am not saying to bring it back, I am saying - they had a vested interest in seeing herds stay healthy, not interbreed, and produce desirable offspring (not for slaughter), and they culled. Regulation was necessary to protect them from the less desirable humans out there, yes....but the regs congress came up w in their infinite wisdom were hardly "brlliant"!! The BLM promotes the "evil mustanger" myth - of course, b/c it lets people feel that "at least this is better".


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

Ahhh... the passion of youth (referring to the OP).


----------



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

Missy May said:


> There are many aspects, ...
> 
> ... yes....but the regs congress came up w in their infinite wisdom were hardly "brlliant"!! The BLM promotes the "evil mustanger" myth - of course, b/c it lets people feel that "at least this is better".


I agree with much of what you say. Not all, but a lot.

I know mostly BLM folks who work in the field, where ever that may be for each. To a one, each really tried to do the best they could within the constraints they operated under (regulations), and hated all the paperwork that took them from doing actually good on a project. The few who are office bound that I know view their jobs as necessary evils that allow those in the field to work.

I agree that "mustangers" had a vested interest in managing the herds in the best way possible. 

I wish more people who donate to those "save the wild horse" organizations would realize that every stupid lawsuit that is brought, every stay executed by a federal judge takes money from BLM budget that could be used for the horses, deer, improving water and forage, habitat for whatever rodent is in the spotlight, erosion prevention and repair on BLM/public lands, etc.


----------



## Missy May (Feb 18, 2012)

smrobs said:


> I honestly believe that the BLM is doing the best that they can to help the mustangs in spite of all the bureaucracy and bullspit that they have to deal with just being a government funded agency. Unfortunately, there is no single solution that will satisfy every person or be best for every horse.
> 
> And, even though I know the OP has been banned, I would like to mention that I'm sure my mustang guy is extremely unhappy being the big boss of his own little herd...or being able to bury his face in a hay bale whenever the heck he wants...or walk 100 feet to a full tub of nice clean water...or being taken to the vet if he colics...or having his feet nice and balanced so that they don't wear his joints down.
> 
> ...


 
THATS IT!!!! I am calling PETA!!!:lol:


----------



## Missy May (Feb 18, 2012)

boots said:


> I agree with much of what you say. Not all, but a lot.
> 
> I know mostly BLM folks who work in the field, where ever that may be for each. To a one, each really tried to do the best they could within the constraints they operated under (regulations), and hated all the paperwork that took them from doing actually good on a project. The few who are office bound that I know view their jobs as necessary evils that allow those in the field to work.
> 
> ...


I agree w you there....if only there were a need for a "save the lawyers" campaign.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

With Grace said:


> OMG for real? I've never considered that mustangs got hit by cars. I can barely sleep if I see a deer on the side of the road, I'd need serious therapy if I saw a horse that had been hit!


 
I bought my first car from a man who had owned it up in Alaska. He said it had hit and killed a Moose! not instantly, but the moose had to be shot.
So, called my tiny little Toyota tercel "Moosekiller".


----------



## cmarie (Dec 19, 2011)

I'm surprised the car didn't get totaled by the moose.


----------



## mudpie (Jul 15, 2011)

I want a pet moose!  I will raise it and feed it and then... I will ride it. Yes, ladies and gentlemen, I will have the first – the one, the only – riding moose! And I will name it Boris. And we will dance around. And it will be best friends with Mudpie! Yessiree, bob! Boris and Mudpie. Friends forever. Comrades under saddle... I want a moose!










:happydance:


----------



## With Grace (Oct 20, 2011)

Well, if you give a moose a muffin...


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

Allison Finch said:


> A thousand years ago there were so many more wolves and mountain lions who kept the population in check.....OH!! WAIT!! A thousand years ago there weren't any horses in the whole North American continent. Remember, they were brought by the Spanish? It was in your history books, I think.
> 
> So, they are not native here. The BLM is under no obligation to protect them at all under those circumstances. *I guess you would rather see them "taken out" by a rifle. Quick and clean, and they don't have to deal with humans at all*. :-x


Actually I would!


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

boots said:


> Anyway, the management of feral horses is actually just a fraction of what the BLM has to do. It just happens to be the favorite fraction of most horse lovers.


Managing the horses is only a small part of what the BLM does but it's where they spend the majority of thier budget. They pay millions for these feral horses to live out thier lives on privat ground in the midwest.


----------



## Eolith (Sep 30, 2007)

I figure its about time I came clean about all the abuse my mustang colt has been facing since I got him in October...



















((Brace yourselves, this one is the worst...))


----------



## ElaineLighten (Jan 1, 2012)

OP has been watching too much "Spirit - Stallion of the Cimarron"


----------



## MysticL (Sep 5, 2011)

smrobs said:


> I honestly believe that the BLM is doing the best that they can to help the mustangs in spite of all the bureaucracy and bullspit that they have to deal with just being a government funded agency. Unfortunately, there is no single solution that will satisfy every person or be best for every horse.
> 
> And, even though I know the OP has been banned, I would like to mention that I'm sure my mustang guy is extremely unhappy being the big boss of his own little herd...or being able to bury his face in a hay bale whenever the heck he wants...or walk 100 feet to a full tub of nice clean water...or being taken to the vet if he colics...or having his feet nice and balanced so that they don't wear his joints down.
> 
> ...


shame.................poor poor chap. My heart bleeds lumpy custard for him! :lol:


----------



## MysticL (Sep 5, 2011)

ok, I don't have wild horses roaming around where I stay. Im sure it would be a lovely thing to see as a tourist but Im sure they cause havoc if they are near roads. Hitting a horse in a car must cause many deaths of both horses and people. Shame, rather take them home and abuse them in a nice warm stall filled with straw and 2 meals a day! You look like a cruel bunch taking a horse into captivity and innoculating him, fixing his feet, feeding and watering him and keeping him warm and safe. You should all be ashamed! 

Sorry, I shouldnt be so sarcastic! I own an OTTB...not quite a wild mustang but if he had to choice to run wild or live how he lives now he would stay put! He looks horrified most mornings that we expect him to go out his stable. Heaven help him if it rains! When I get home I shall tell him of all these "abused mustangs". Im sure he will be shocked! 

Seriously though...how close are these wild horses to domesticated ones? Is there not a risk of disease? Surely culling or domesticating some of them and slowing the reproductive cycle is a good thing then?


----------



## hel (Mar 9, 2012)

I think this is the most interesting post I have ever read.


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

Well, that was a good read. 

Saving wild animals from almost certain death = slavery...what planet do we live on?!

Personally, I see the mustang round-ups as rescue. They can be taken out of the rough terrain, with sickness and death to live in a safe barn and be cared for and treated nicely. It has always been a dream of mine to rescue (oh, sorry, "take into slavery") a Mustang. 

I just don't get why people like to stir up trouble like this...It's disturbing.


----------



## busysmurf (Feb 16, 2012)

smrobs said:


> I honestly believe that the BLM is doing the best that they can to help the mustangs in spite of all the bureaucracy and bullspit that they have to deal with just being a government funded agency. Unfortunately, there is no single solution that will satisfy every person or be best for every horse.
> 
> And, even though I know the OP has been banned, I would like to mention that I'm sure my mustang guy is extremely unhappy being the big boss of his own little herd...or being able to bury his face in a hay bale whenever the heck he wants...or walk 100 feet to a full tub of nice clean water...or being taken to the vet if he colics...or having his feet nice and balanced so that they don't wear his joints down.
> 
> ...


He looks EXACTLY like the BLM mare I got to ride for 4-H waaayyyy back when (OK, 1989). And she's still kickin', looking her age, but still on all 4's. LOVED that horse!


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

mudpie said:


> I want a pet moose!  I will raise it and feed it and then... I will ride it. Yes, ladies and gentlemen, *I will have the first *– the one, the only – riding moose! And I will name it Boris. And we will dance around. And it will be best friends with Mudpie! Yessiree, bob! Boris and Mudpie. Friends forever. Comrades under saddle... I want a moose!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Too late


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Actually Allison, that last picture is heavily photoshopped, but the others are real. :wink:


----------



## busysmurf (Feb 16, 2012)

Good catch! I see the dimensional difference now. But it's still awesome!


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

If it's got legs you can ride it!


DRAUGHT AND RIDING ANIMALS OTHER THAN HORSES (1)


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Pish, I saw _Racing Stripes_, so already knew you can ride zebras! :rofl:

Oh yeah Allison, that pic is still teh awesomeness! :thumbsup:


----------



## mudpie (Jul 15, 2011)

Oh drat! Well, you haven't killed my dream yet! Boris will be the world's first jumping moose!!


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

I think his feet are a bit far in the stirrups - anyone else?


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

Riding steers is all well and good, but if you're a REAL man you ride longhorns!


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

I think the first one should go back to playing dungeons and dragons in his parents basement. The other two are pretty cool.


----------



## SmallTownGypsy (Dec 17, 2011)

Eolith said:


> I figure its about time I came clean about all the abuse my mustang colt has been facing since I got him in October...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He is gorgeous!! I love his looks. How terribly you much abuse him, he comes close to beg for a treat from your pocket and you so cruelly turn away from him! lol Such a lovely boy!


----------



## Missy May (Feb 18, 2012)

Okay, since this thread has gotten so weird,


----------



## soenjer55 (Dec 4, 2011)

"Meanwhile, in Germany....." Lol.


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

Speed Racer said:


> Actually Allison, that last picture is heavily photoshopped, but the others are real. :wink:


So?

It was for the fun. I could have posted these......




























I just really liked the moose on that one...


----------



## Allison Finch (Oct 21, 2009)

mudpie said:


> Oh drat! Well, you haven't killed my dream yet! Boris will be the world's first jumping moose!!














See above post...LOL!! 


Yeah I know it's "shopped"!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

See, now riding cattle is on par with steer wrestling to me. Why in the hell would anyone want to get off of a good horse just to ride a stupid cow???

In all honesty though, we used to have a couple of folks that would ride their longhorn steers in the parade here in town and they looked cool. I prefer a good horse though.
RidingSteers4Sale


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Steven Colbert, riding a moose!?


----------



## cowboy bowhunter (Mar 15, 2012)

Mustanglover63 said:


> I hate the blm! They are taking wild mustangs away from their home and train them. How would you like it if some one took you out of your home and make you a slave!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 
Have you ever heard of over populations what do you want them to do shoot them every year? If it werent for the BLM there wouldn't be any protection of mustangs and anyone could go chase one down rope it and train it. Maybe even get them all and no more mustangs.

I think training them is a great thing. The mustang makeover is a great thing for the mustangs. It helps get mustangs out there and make more people want one and try to train them.


----------



## Missy May (Feb 18, 2012)

Okay, cut out the bullwinkle stuff.... its creepy!


----------



## MysticL (Sep 5, 2011)

But you must admit that cow can jump! LOL! His approach and take off is great but I'd like to see him run a course! Oh wow that was funny! 

How did this thread get here?!?! From abused mustangs to clearly abused cattle and moose! ha ha ha ha ha!


----------



## mildot (Oct 18, 2011)

Mustanglover63 said:


> I hate the blm! They are taking wild mustangs away from their home and train them. How would you like it if some one took you out of your home and make you a slave!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


 Disney World's Fantasy Land is -------> THAT WAY


----------



## mildot (Oct 18, 2011)

Mustanglover63 said:


> And please stop talking about this
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


It doesn't work that way.


----------



## mudpie (Jul 15, 2011)

Ignorance is bliss.


----------



## kevinshorses (Aug 15, 2009)

She must be in ecstacy then!!!


----------



## BoldComic (Feb 26, 2012)

Well this has been an interesting read indeed. Mustangs to cows to moose. Typical chain of thought....or not 

My 2cents is that the government hasn't always had the best plan when it comes to wild horses. However, they have made great progress in the past decade. I am planning on adopting a mustang in a couple of years when my son is in school and I have the time to work with one. They are amazing dedicated horses full of heart. If you treat them right they are solid and loyal. If they hated being in "captivity" they wouldn't be this way. Which makes me think they don't hate it.

I think it's safe to say that OP will research any further topics before posting on them. But it's nice to have another person who cares so much about the animals that brought us all to this forum.


----------



## MysticL (Sep 5, 2011)

BoldComic said:


> Well this has been an interesting read indeed. Mustangs to cows to moose. Typical chain of thought....or not
> 
> My 2cents is that the government hasn't always had the best plan when it comes to wild horses. However, they have made great progress in the past decade. I am planning on adopting a mustang in a couple of years when my son is in school and I have the time to work with one. They are amazing dedicated horses full of heart. If you treat them right they are solid and loyal. If they hated being in "captivity" they wouldn't be this way. Which makes me think they don't hate it.
> 
> I think it's safe to say that OP will research any further topics before posting on them. But it's nice to have another person who cares so much about the animals that brought us all to this forum.


:shock: Shame on you for actually *planning* to abuse a mustang! :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: I joke of course! What a great plan. I hope that works out for you. Im sure it'll be a wonderful project

In the long run, all horses were once wild. So what is different about the Mustang? Why would they hate being domesticated when other breeds do not??? Given, our horses now are bred into domestication, but that isn't how it always was. It actually makes for interesting reading to google how horses were domesticated and the different interpretations of what "domestication" mean.


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

Add me to the ranks of people going to be abusing mustangs. My paperwork is in right now.


----------



## MysticL (Sep 5, 2011)

YEEHAAAAAAA!!!!!!!! **** if I lived in the USA I would be an abuser right along with you!


----------



## Eolith (Sep 30, 2007)

Cat said:


> Add me to the ranks of people going to be abusing mustangs. My paperwork is in right now.


Ooooo, where you planning to get yours? What kind of horse are you looking for? Is there a holding facility near you, or an adoption that will be taking place? I can connect you with some super mustang-savvy people... there's quite an awesome community around these guys. Send me a PM if you're interested.

I also have about 200 pictures of the mustangs in the corrals at Burns, Oregon last October, with so many diamonds in the rough among them. Several of which are very likely still awaiting their new homes.


----------



## 4HCountryGirl (Aug 31, 2011)

In my opinion, being out in the wild is slavery. mustanglover, how would like to be out in the destert with only sand and rarely grass, sitting out in 100F, always having to watch around you, having no water for days? Domesticated horses get TREATS, WATER, FOOD, LOVE, SHELTER, AND TRAIL RIDES!


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

Thanks for the offer, but I already have him picked out!  There was an adoption in Liberty, KY about 2 weeks ago. I went but came home empty handed (blame my husband!) but there were a couple horses that really grabbed my attention. One was a little black 2 year old filly, but she was tiny but super friendly. Let me pet all over her. Another was a "black" (almost looked liver chestnut to me) gelding with a white blaze. 

Well after the adoption I saw on craigslist a listing for a local mustang group stating they would be at the adoption. So I missed them there but sent an e-mail asking how it went overall and if they knew if they would be bringing an adoption back to the area anytime in the near future. 

The lady who responded told me that she had 2 mustangs she brought home from that adoption to be in the TIP program. After talking back and forth it turns out that one of them was that gelding I liked.  Went and looked at him Saturday and so he will finish the TIP program with her and then come home with me. 

Also found out that black little filly had been adopted on Sunday as well. Nice to know that. 

Here is the one I'm looking to adopt and I'm thinking of naming him Guinness considering his color and the fact we went and looked at him again on St. Paddy's day. He is listed as born in 2009 and is about 15 hands.


----------



## 4HCountryGirl (Aug 31, 2011)

Can I join the Abuser's Club? I'm only going to give my horse 5 treats instead of 10....someone call the police!!!


----------



## Eolith (Sep 30, 2007)

How very exciting!


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

bsms said:


> My BLM Mustang pony seems to like slavery. Below is my BLM-slave mustang with my cruel, vicious daughter-in-law/QUOTE]
> ROFLMAO!!!!! BEST laugh of the day--THANKS!!!


----------



## BoldComic (Feb 26, 2012)

@ Cat: He's wonderful. Nice pick. Love the name. Looks like he'll be a nice solid guy. Let the "slavery" begin


----------



## tanya (Mar 30, 2011)

Pretty horse Cat congrats. I hope he likes the slavery life:wink:


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Slavery is the term used by horses when referring to their owners. We are their personal slaves.


----------

